# Lights on when unlocking



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Had a look and cant find anything on this.C an anybody tell me if I can get the exterior lights to come on when I unlock the car? Dont have auto lights.only the Drls?
Thanks


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Do you have xeno or led? I remember it was standard the coming/leaving home..
If not, is possible to activate it with vag


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

coming home/leaving home function is standard on the sline and above.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> Had a look and cant find anything on this.C an anybody tell me if I can get the exterior lights to come on when I unlock the car? Dont have auto lights.only the Drls?
> Thanks


Pretty sure you need to have auto lights (and the sensor), as they only come on when unlocking and it's dark.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You can activate it still even without the sensor - it just means even when its light the lights come on..


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Asked at the dealers and they said they cant do it.Its a ultra so only the standard lights not led. My wife works late so would like the lights being activated when approaching car at nite? Any help much appreciated


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I can find the solution but you need the vag com cable..


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Kool Manu TT. Where do I get the cable? Online? Excuse my ignorance,or is there anyone in the glasgow area that can do it?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

This particular vagcom change has been around for many years, so you will be safe with it compare to some of the others on here... You'll find reference to it on both the A3 and MK2 forums.

Select STG 09 
STG adjustment -> function 10
Coming Home Time
Value (Default: 15 seconds - maximum: 60 seconds)
Select STG 09 
STG adjustment -> function 10
Leaving Home Time
Value(Default: 60 seconds - maximum: 60 seconds)


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Im not tooooo hot on tech Toshiba.Do I need the cable to do this? Or if I take your info into dealers can they do for me??
Or if theres anyone in the Glasgow,central Scotland area that can help?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

If you know someone in Audi, they can do it too..


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Car going in a week tomorrow for boot release not working,only with key? Emailed the salesman with the codes to set this via the Tech guy.We will see if they do it or just fob me off. Had a word with Ross Tech and they can supply cable for £209. Will order it if Audi wont do it for me.Keep you posted on outcome so if I get one I will ask about what else I can do?? I will have it if anyone wants or needs it? Glasgow,central Scotland area
Cheers


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Those codes mean nothing to Audi, they dont use vagcom


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

I wont be getting it done at the dealers then  . Take it theres more I can do as well as lights on? I will order one up. Ross Tech ok?? Suppose the price is ok for the wifes safety and peace of mind :?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> I wont be getting it done at the dealers then  . Take it theres more I can do as well as lights on? I will order one up. Ross Tech ok?? Suppose the price is ok for the wifes safety and peace of mind :?


I will no doubt be flamed for this but you can buy clone vcds cables. If your going to use the cable a lot I would recommend the genuine ross tech cable. The difference with the clone cable is you don't get any support from ross tech and a lot of them do not work.

The cables from this site have been confirmed working in the mk1 and mk2 section of the forum. I do not know if the software 14.10.2 works with the 8s platform and you cannot update the software you get with a clone cable so you would need to message the seller to ask or wait until one is released.

http://www.totalcardiagnostics.com/shop ... earch=vcds


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Have a look on the mk2 forum, someone in central Scotland/Glasgow area might have one and be willing to help.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

it works for these basic activations..other new features that only the mk3 has, won't have labels or some byte


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Cheers guys. Ahll have a look.One of the guys on mrk 2 forum said Gogs in my area with vagcom vcds. Cant pm him yet tho?


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi Dreams 1966. I cant PM yet,not enough posts Ross Tech for cable, does almost everything plus updates. All singing and dancing one is £270,have a look? This one does all VAG cars. Skoda , Seat etc. I dont need that.
And thanks ManuTT


----------

